# Replacement Boat Windshield



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

My windshield on my Polar cracked in three pieces when we took it off. Is there anybody locally that can remake one of me using the old one as a pattern?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Creative Acrilics on 9 mile road.
850 479 8889


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

A polar is like a cape horn? If so, cape horn in milton has clear ones for 150 + tax.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes it is like a cape horn but the console is different.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

sealark said:


> Creative Acrilics on 9 mile road.
> 850 479 8889


Great guy to deal with. He's a forum member as well.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

They made mine, better than a factory


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

How much Simmons?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

seems like mine was around 150.00, custom sized


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*Mike*

Mike is first class along with his products. IF you want glass call Bohannon glass. He is located on 29 south of Cantonment.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I talked to Mike today, he said around $140. There is a company online out of Florida that makes boat windshields and their price was $162 plus shipping but they have the mold for an oem replacement. Www.updplastics.com for those interested. However I will be dropping the windshield off to Mike next week. Buying local as they say.


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Mike did the windshield on my boat last summer. Top notch guy and fair price. Got him as a reference here.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mike must be busy, Come on Mike chime in. Mike will help with any information he has about plastics.


----------



## Creative Acrylics (Oct 2, 2007)

I really appreciate all the great feedback. Yes, I have been very busy lately but I will move things around if you need a windshield quickly. Dorado, let me know you are a forum member when you come in and I'll give you my best price. We are open 8-5 Monday thru Thurs. Closed Friday.


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

CA.. did a replacement for me w/ a cell phone holder and a sun screen spray can holder,, really nice work! even left it in a hiding place so I could pick it up after hours ,,,, never met the man,,but first class operation...


----------

